# hi



## tan (Mar 21, 2007)

tann is here


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome from NYC. Where are you located and what do you grow?


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 21, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Marco (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Glad to have you here


----------



## Per (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice to meet you. Welcome!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to slippertalk!


----------



## Heather (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 21, 2007)

Best introduction ever. Welcome!


----------



## TADD (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, tann -- welcome!


----------

